# Port Mansfield, Texas Wade Fishing Report; 2/7/18-2/13/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well we must have done something right this go round. Moon phases and weather had everything lined up to be an epic week in Port Mansfield. Yes, it was cold, but little water temperature warm ups triggered an aggressive trout feed. Each day we concentrated our wades in areas we could find the most bait rafted up. Walking these areas slowly throwing a variety of baits into the many sand pockets proved effective. Every sand pocket seemed to hold a fish or two and every now and then one was a big. The water color was just clean enough to make out the outline of pocket, it might have taken 3-4 cast into each pocket, but when your bait hit the right part of the water column, there was a thump.

We only saw the sun one day, and that is when the bite for big trout was the toughest. The other days we were there was cooler, cloudy, and the sun never came out. Our best bites were from 2-5pm, basically during the warmest part of the day, given the conditions we had. In the mornings we concentrated our wades in thigh to waist deep water, moving up to knee deep in the late afternoon. Most all the big fish we caught had a mullet tail hanging out of its mouth, that's when you know it's on!

Something new I am going to start doing for my post, is to take a picture of the baits we used for the week. Hopefully, it will help y'all or anyone who may be questioning what to throw. Now I am not saying it will work for every area, but it may. Our water clarity this week was 8in-2ft. Here are the baits we chose.

We had 3 customers catch their personal best.
27"@6.25#
29"@8#
30.5"@9.5#
(these will be the first 3 pictures in this order)


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

more pics


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Very nice looking fish! Thanks for the report and all the pics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

